# Live out nanny



## Pete C (Oct 11, 2011)

Does anyone use a live out nanny in Dubai, if so do you sponsor her or does an agency. What type of fees do you pay.


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

Pete C said:


> Does anyone use a live out nanny in Dubai, if so do you sponsor her or does an agency. What type of fees do you pay.


Its illegal to employ anyone, live in or live out, without sponsoring them, however, many do! Fee's vary depending really on what you are wanting her duties to be but around the 2000 mark is pretty average  hope this helps


----------



## Pete C (Oct 11, 2011)

Sponsor would be fine, i have found an agent who arrange sponsor but its live in


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

Pete C said:


> Sponsor would be fine, i have found an agent who arrange sponsor but its live in


Have you looked on dubizzle?


----------



## Pete C (Oct 11, 2011)

I will check it thanks


----------

